# Indian summer................Yorkshire.



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Took my Darcy on a lovely long walk it's an Indian summer in Yorkshire.
only got a couple of photos, but check out the length of that tongue in the last photograph......


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

What is going on with this warm weather! I was positive we were destined for winter a couple of weeks ago. Lovely photos


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris had his first swim in this little blast of hot weather! Properly dove in after a stick, and absolutely loved it


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Last week was hot here as well 
Now it's delicious 5 degrees Celsius at night.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I was chatting to the kids about it being called an Indian Summer (a phrase my youngest hadn't heard before - he's 17, what do they teach them in school?!) and was wondering where it originates from.

According to Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_summer, for us brits, this is another example of the americanisation of our language. Apparently the original expression was St. Martin's Summer (which is still in use in many other parts of Europe).

OK, that's today's linguistic lesson over!


----------

